# Baby kits!



## maidance (Jun 23, 2014)

My mini rex natsu and my determined little Dutch Fuyu apparently defied all of my attempts to keep them apart until I could get them fixed and 3 days ago I found myself with 5 little kits. I'm a little lost at what I'll do to them when they grow up, but when that time comes I'll start another thread. Until then let's just enjoy the kits in all they're adorable glory. Advice welcome! I'll try and update daily. (Sorry for horrible quality, they're squiggly)
Day 1: 

Day 2: 

Day 3: 


And a better picture of the only black one in my hand for a few secs 


Here's mama

Here's dada


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jun 24, 2014)

Aweeeee babies are the best I just had a litre of guinea pig babies of course unlike rabbits piggies come out of momma with all their hair already on them it's adorable. With guinea pigs mom dose all the work so your job would just be to make sure mommy has water and food I'd assume anyway not sure if it's the same with rabbits.


----------



## maidance (Jun 24, 2014)

Although I can't keep them I've decided to give them temporary names so I don't have to keep referring to them by color. 

Tenshi

Aibou

Hikaru

Kaoru

Yami

Kaoru has a white spot on it's hand and Hikaru doesn't. That's the only way I can tell then apart. Tenshi has dots on her side that look a bit like a cross and Aibou only has three faint dots on her but. Yami is all black (ears, feet, belly) except for a white dot on it's nose.
And here's a group pic 


They're 4 days old


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 24, 2014)

Aw so cute!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 25, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## maidance (Jun 25, 2014)

Day 5! It took me so long to get a picture! I spent the night at a friends house and when I got back all my lovely pink babies had turned white!!! They grow up so fast. Haha and another first happened when little Hikaru peed in my hand. They feel a lot stronger today


Does anyone know the proper name for the color of the grey kits? Is it just grey?


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2014)

I think the colour is called blue, but I could be wrong.


----------



## maidance (Jun 26, 2014)

Day 6! Not many changed yet, but I'm sure soon they'll being growing really furry. Does anyone know at what age you can tell the girls from the boys? And I made an appointment for Fuyu to meet with the vet so we can set up a Neuter date


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 26, 2014)

I can tell a little before they're 3 weeks but if this is your first time you might not be able to tell until they're 5-6 weeks.


----------



## maidance (Jun 27, 2014)

One week old! It's gone by so quickly! They look extremely chubby today


----------



## BeaBunny (Jun 27, 2014)

Gawww! Make sure to get Mama spayed ASAP, too. Risk of ovarian, mammarian, and uterine cancer really skyrockets the longer females go unaltered -- especially after having babies. No worries, though -- spaying should take care of any risk. 

Congrats on your adorable little ones! <3


----------



## maidance (Jun 27, 2014)

BeaBunny said:


> Gawww! Make sure to get Mama spayed ASAP, too. Risk of ovarian, mammarian, and uterine cancer really skyrockets the longer females go unaltered -- especially after having babies. No worries, though -- spaying should take care of any risk.
> 
> Congrats on your adorable little ones! <3




Thanks! I've been meaning to spay her but now that she's had kits I don't know when it's ok to do that. I don't want to do it while she's still nursing incase something happens. I've had my Natsu for a whole year now (almost to the day) but I still feel like a newby when it comes to bunnies. So would 2 months be an ok time to wait before spaying her? Longer than that? Before that??


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 28, 2014)

She can be spayed after they are no longer nursing but you won't want to keep mom with the babies while she has a healing incision so you can wait until the babies are removed at about 8weeks of age


----------



## BeaBunny (Jun 28, 2014)

Here are some links with great info, too!
http://rabbit.org/category/care/spayneuter/
http://rabbit.org/category/care/babies/


----------



## maidance (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you thank you thank you for answering!!! I'm very glad I found this forum or I would be more lost than a bird in a submarine. I'll make sure to spay her for sure!!! And the rabbit shelter that I'm hoping with take the babies spays and neuters all their buns too


----------



## maidance (Jun 28, 2014)

Day 8! They seem to wiggle to where their going with a bit more sense of direction then they used to (if that makes any sense) does anyone know if the national geographic brand rabbit food is any good because my dad bought me a bag, but I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jun 28, 2014)

omg those are the cutest love the black one


----------



## maidance (Jun 28, 2014)

Ivythelionhead said:


> omg those are the cutest love the black one




I love the black one too!!! Although I don't think I should be playing favorites


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jun 28, 2014)

Yea ppb not tho they are all so cute


----------



## maidance (Jun 29, 2014)

Day 9! Little Tenshi (the white one with the stripe) has opened his/her eyes today. I don't really have a runt but Tenshi is much larger than the rest of them. I couldn't get a picture of it's eyes open so I'll take a group picture when all of their eyes are opened. Until then, here's the obligatory group shot that doesn't really show how big they are


----------



## ladysown (Jun 29, 2014)

you can sex kits at one day old. Most can't tell until kits are 5-6 weeks old. I generally know by week three.
looks like you have broken black, vienna marked black, vienna marked blue, blue and Aibou I'd need to see a clear facial shot.. probably broken black but something makes me wonder if broken black otter.

What colour is the buck though.. .is he chocolate? cause those kits might be lilac instead of blue.


----------



## maidance (Jun 29, 2014)

ladysown said:


> you can sex kits at one day old. Most can't tell until kits are 5-6 weeks old. I generally know by week three.
> 
> looks like you have broken black, vienna marked black, vienna marked blue, blue and Aibou I'd need to see a clear facial shot.. probably broken black but something makes me wonder if broken black otter.
> 
> ...




Wow so many colors! 
This is the dad (excuse my foot) 

Hikaru (sorry I'm not sure how to light them)


Kaoru


Yami


Tenshi


Aibou


----------



## ladysown (Jun 29, 2014)

well you have two otters....one blue and one broken black. Is the one blueish one darker than the other or is it just the camera. Quick way to tell blue from lilac is take a pic... lilac will have red afterglow in their eye, lilac also often look slightly purple.

otter is that brown lacing you see around the ears. Aibou's is broken up a bit which i've not seen before but it's there.


----------



## maidance (Jun 29, 2014)

ladysown said:


> well you have two otters....one blue and one broken black. Is the one blueish one darker than the other or is it just the camera. Quick way to tell blue from lilac is take a pic... lilac will have red afterglow in their eye, lilac also often look slightly purple.
> 
> otter is that brown lacing you see around the ears. Aibou's is broken up a bit which i've not seen before but it's there.




The two greyish/blue/lilac? ones are identical colors. I used sunlight to try and get the best lighting but there was a cloud in the way. They haven't opened their eyes yet but I'll be sure to take a picture when they do. Aibou and Tenshi's spots both look black like their moms, Aibou just doesn't have that many spots. I really appreciate all the info (even if I don't know what half of it means &#128517!!! It means a lot to me you'd think about my buns color this much. Even Aibous ears are black would he/she still be an otter? And... (I feel a bit embarrassed for not knowing this) what is an otter??


----------



## maidance (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry for the delay! 
Day 10


----------



## maidance (Jul 1, 2014)

(Sorry for the double post I clicked the wrong button)



All of the buns have opened their eyes (although only halfway)


They look so sleepy and cute!!!


----------



## maidance (Jul 1, 2014)

Day 11! 

Man today was exciting. I left the house for about 3 hours and when I got back Kaoru was in Fuyus cage!!! No one was in the house, so somehow he got himself there?? This is really weird I didn't think 11 day old kits were supposed to be able to escape and navigate so easily. Fuyus cage is not exactly easy to get to from Natsu's cage (about a two foot drop and 3 feet over) but he seems fine... So I shouldn't be worried I guess


----------



## maidance (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so as of this morning the kits can get out of their nest box. Is this normal for 11 day old buns?


----------



## Azerane (Jul 3, 2014)

I have no experience in breeding, but from what I've read it sounds pretty normal to me  Rabbits kits are very adept at climbing in/out of places they shouldn't be. You will need to make sure the area you have them is very secure so they can't get "lost"


----------



## JBun (Jul 3, 2014)

That is a bit early. They are just starting to open their eyes at this point, so may get a little adventurous, but really should stay in the nest box for a few more days at least. Try putting them back in the nest, but if it keeps happening, you may need to rearrange things and turn the nest box on it's side, or some other type of cubby that they can snuggle in for a nap. 

Another alternative would be to try a different nest box if their current one is the soft bed in the picture. You could try something with smooth sides, like a plastic bin with soft hay for bedding put in it. You want it big enough for mom to be able to hop in to nurse, and with sides high enough to keep the kits in, but low enough that mom can still hop in easily.

Also, I can't tell for sure from your pictures, but if the floor of your hutch is slippery, you will need to lay something down, like hay or fleece or something, that the kits can get traction on. Slippery floors can sometimes cause new kits to develop splay leg.


----------



## maidance (Jul 3, 2014)

JBun said:


> That is a bit early. They are just starting to open their eyes at this point, so may get a little adventurous, but really should stay in the nest box for a few more days at least. Try putting them back in the nest, but if it keeps happening, you may need to rearrange things and turn the nest box on it's side, or some other type of cubby that they can snuggle in for a nap.
> 
> Another alternative would be to try a different nest box if their current one is the soft bed in the picture. You could try something with smooth sides, like a plastic bin with soft hay for bedding put in it. You want it big enough for mom to be able to hop in to nurse, and with sides high enough to keep the kits in, but low enough that mom can still hop in easily.
> 
> Also, I can't tell for sure from your pictures, but if the floor of your hutch is slippery, you will need to lay something down, like hay or fleece or something, that the kits can get traction on. Slippery floors can sometimes cause new kits to develop splay leg.




Hi thanks for answering! I don't know why this worked, but I put and old stuffed cat in their nest box and they've been climbing all over it instead of climbing out of the nest box. Maybe they were bored? And although most of my pictures are of them in the little red bed, that's not their nest box, it's just easier for me to take pictures of them in there. Here's day 12 (although today's day 13, I won't be home for another few hours) 
all of the fur was really gross and filled with pee and bunny poo, so I had to throw it out, but it's been extremely warm here and they weren't using it anyway. I did put more hay in the box after I took this picture. I do normally put fleece down but since the babies natsu has completely un-litter trained herself and she kept trying to pull it into the nest box, so when their older I'll put the fleece back in. It's not too slippery, it's chloroplast (spelling?). I'll try putting hay at the bottom of the cage though, thanks for that idea


----------



## maidance (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh and the blanket in the nest box is a puppy welping pad


----------



## maidance (Jul 5, 2014)

2 weeks old!
so cute!! They look like mini bunnies now!


----------



## Tessiesaurus (Jul 5, 2014)

Awwwwww! So precious!


----------



## maidance (Jul 6, 2014)

Alright day 15!!! Mom said that when it's time to give them to the bunny adoption center we can foster some of them!! Yay!


----------



## maidance (Jul 6, 2014)

Day 16! I let them wander the cage for a few minutes together because they were already getting out a lot. I put them back into the nest box afterwards though, I don't think they're quite large enough to have unlimited access to the cage yet. Ignore the poo, I cleaned the cage one hour ago but of course momma chooses right next the the nest box as a good place to go




They really liked pulling on the twig hoop


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jul 6, 2014)

adorable! I love that age they're so curious


----------



## maidance (Jul 7, 2014)

Just got back with the newly neutered Fuyu! He's doing really well, he's eating and drinking and hopping around. He pulled out some of his stitches while still at the vet but they said that was ok because there is also some sort of glue and internal stitches and as long as the incision doesn't come apart it's ok.


----------



## maidance (Jul 7, 2014)

Whoops almost. Forgot to do today! Day 17. Not much to say, just infinite cuteness


----------



## maidance (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I've been so overwhelmed I forgot to take pictures of my buns! Sorry for the gap guys. They're 22 days old, or a week and a day. And wow they can move now. I couldn't get them to stay in their nest box for more than two seconds, so I turned it on it's side. I hope that's ok. Now however I'm having trouble keeping them inside the cage! There is a small gap where the run meets the hutch, but I've patched it up really well, yet I keep finding them in Fuyus cage. He doesn't seem to mind, but I don't have any idea how they get there as there isn't a clear path between the two. I tried sexing them today, but I've never done it before (and Fuyu and natsu are really obvious as adult buns) and I'm not going to try again for a few more weeks because I'm fairly certain the chance of them ALL being girls is not that probable. 
The first pic is the buns UNDER the hutch (how, I don't know). They didn't stay their long, but that's the 3rd time today 

And here's them on the bed


----------



## maidance (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey guys! Long time no see! On Friday my little buns with be 8 weeks old (or two months) and man are they energetic! I don't remember if I listed they're sexes before, but if I did I would have said I have 2 males and 3 females. Well I was wrong. I have 3 males and 2 females, but that's ok. The two grey/blue ones are still male, and so it the white one with the spots. The white one with barely any spots and the black one are both girls. They all have little attitudes now and it's adorable to see how independent they are. They grey ones (Hikaru and Kaoru) are like twins, always joined at the him and always getting in trouble (I often find them under their litter box). The white spotted one (Tenshi) is still the largest and is pretty docile. I often find him leaning against the little white one with almost no spots (Aibou). When Aibou was little I thought she was a little angel, but she's really a little devil XD. Any chance she can get to get out of the cage she will, and she'll rush over to her daddies cage across the room. She's been ending up in her daddies cage since week 3, but he doesn't seem to mind (although I sometimes see him nosing her out of the way) so no harm no fowl. Lastly little girl Yami (the black one) is sooo sweet! She's very shy, and is a real mommy's girl. If I reach my hand into the cage she'll squish herself under her less than pleased mom for a few seconds before coming out and climbing in my hand. I can't believe I'll have to give them away soon, but I can't take care of all these bunnies, so I guess it's for the best. Here's pictures!


Tenshi 



Aibou



Kaoru 



Hikaru



Yami

Ps. Sorry some of them look a little orange, when I let them out in they're playpen one of then put their orange roller toy into the water and another one spilled it and then of course they all lay down in it &#128517; it should be gone soon


----------



## Sugarbread (Aug 17, 2014)

Hikaru and Yami are my two favs <3 Adorable!


----------

